# 260 Remington



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

who has one how do you like it


----------



## no fish safe (Jun 27, 2008)

*browning 1885 low wall .260*

love it. thinking about getting a .260 improved.. if not a .243 improved


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

got 2 seem so far as to like them---good long range rifle


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

no fish safe said:


> love it. thinking about getting a .260 improved.. if not a .243 improved


 Look at the ballistics of the 257 roberts improved...it's a shocker!!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'm trying to build one now. But, I just have not pulled the trigger cause, like everything else, once you spec it out, the dollars get big. 

Originally, I was going to smith up a Rem. 700 action and go from there. Then, it was buy a custom action. Makes no sense to use a custom action and then just a so-so barrel. Next thing you know, the price is thru the roof. 

So, I decide, buy a production weapon and just live with it. Then, turns out, production weapons on a receiver I would desire are 99% short barreled moutain type guns. Not what I want. So, then its rebarrel a production weapon. If you are going to rebarrel, might as well smith up the action. Once you do that, now you have dumped "custom action" money into a Rem 700, and one will never recover that cash. 

Then I was shopping custom actions with shot out barrels and the right bolt face, thinking just rebarrel. Found some decent deals, but just did not act quite fast enough. 

So, I'm still on the drawning board, held back only by my garage sale/cheap arse mentality.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I built a 260 AI for my 12 year old son. It is built on a Savage action, with a Hart #5 taper barrell, mounted in a H&S Precision stock with the recoil reducer in the butt. For a youth rifle it is just about perfect. Low recoil with the 120s and will reach out there and touch them with the 140s. He killed an antelope at 470 yards this fall. The beauty of this round is that you can load with 120s and a kid can shoot Prarie Dogs all day without developing a flinch while becoming very familiar with the rifle. This is a great cartridge for adults too.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I've got a Remington M7 in 260 and love it. For me, it was exactly what I wanted; a small, lightweight rifle firing an easy recoil catridge with good ballistics (including terminal ballistics). It's a real pleasure to shoot, even with the smaller mountain style rifle. Recoil is extremely light (uses very little powder and light bullets), long range ballistics better than a 30-06 or 308 (good ballistics coefficients) and very good terminal ballistics (high sectional density).

If you hand load, it gives you tons of choices since the 6.5mm bullet that it uses is very popular in Europe and elswhere. Here's what I load (From L to R, 85JHP, 95VMAX, 110 Solid, 129SST, 156 Norma Oryx). The 85gr JHP and the 129gr SST are the rounds I fire most frequently.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got a Remington 700 Mountain in 260 Rem. It's my go to deer gun. I've had good luck with 130 gr Nosler Accubonds and Reloader 19. Athough Reloader 19 seems a little dirty. 
It's my favorite caliber. The deer and hogs hate it.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Been looking for these pictures. The real beauty of this round is that the bullets have very good ballistics. The bullets light weight and good ballistics means that it hits really hard down range but doesn't punish the shooter with heavy recoil. A guy can always shoot something well that doesn't kick like a mule.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

PD, who barreled that 260 AI for you that your son shoots? Did you send the action to Hart or have someone local do the barrel job for you?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike Bryant @ Bryant Custom did the work on that rifle. He's very nice guy that knows what he's doing.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

my sister has one in a sako fin light. i like it but ill take my custom 270wby mag over anything else any day of the week. i think it would be a great "larger" kid gun or for a woman who doesn't want as much recoil that you're going to get from a 30-06 type gun.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Check out this kid rifle.



> http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek046.html


----------



## sdbvib (Apr 25, 2006)

*type 38 in 260. Rem*

I picked up a Jap Type 38 in 6.5 Jap, have a reamer and guages for a 260, re-chambered and shoots 3 covered by a quarter at 100 yards. Butt ugly but only have a 125.00 in it. Saw one in Bay city pawn for 175.00, might talk them down.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the 260.

I bought a mod 10 predator used from a fellow 2cooler and hunted with it last year killing several animals. In a loss of all reason, I sold it to finance a mod 12 target. Its going to be a great bench gun and okay deer stand gun.

So now I'm looking for a light compact 260 in mod 10, 11 or rem 7 or tikka as an all around truck / carry do all rifle.

Here's the mod 10 which shoots factory 120 bt's sub moa out to 400 yards. The hog was dropped at 285 in his tracks.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Slick8 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the 260.
> 
> I bought a mod 10 predator used from a fellow 2cooler and hunted with it last year killing several animals. In a loss of all reason, I sold it to finance a mod 12 target. Its going to be a great bench gun and okay deer stand gun.
> 
> ...


And now it's mine...mine...mine...mine...








Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

I built an AR 10 in 260 Remington using a Lija 20 inch bull barrel and it is a tack driver! It is a flat shooter and loves the 120 grain bullets I reload, I strongly recommend this round, it's easy to shoot, (pulverizes coyotes by the way), and very little recoil.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*260 Rem*

I bought a Savage 12 LRP, you talk about sweet. I'm load 140 gr VLD Berger, with 42 gr of H4350, in Lapua brass. First Savage I bought and quickly becoming my favorite.


----------

